
Similarities Between C++ and Lisp - pcr910303
https://www.lurklurk.org/cpp_clos.html
======
lispm
The article generally is quite useful, but some wordings are a bit strange for
a Lisp programmer.

Interpreter: in the Lisp world a Lisp interpreter is an evaluator, which
actually uses Lisp source code. Often people think that evaluation must be
interpreter based. But that's not necessary. Some evaluators are compiler-
based, but the compiler is able to incrementally create executable code - even
machine code - for almost any Lisp form - even in-memory.

Dynamic binding. In a Lisp context the ability to select methods from a
generic functions based on the runtime classes of the arguments is called
Dynamic Dispatch. Dynamic Binding in Lisp is unrelated and is concerned with
how values get bound to variables.

~~~
kazinator
Maybe the author was thinking of "late binding" (of which dynamic dispatch is
an example).

------
rini17
I don't see how the C++ notion of encapsulation is better that Lisp's?

In C++:

* you can access anything anyway just by using friend declaration, that's something similar to accessing Lisp's class slots by package-private names, not real improvement

* you have to recompile everything when private part of class changes... actually a disadvantage

------
kazinator
[2000] missing.

